# ISO the ultimate garlic truths



## whole milk (May 3, 2008)

I'm not sure where to put this but I've heard so many do and don'ts with garlic that I'm always a little mystified when working with it.  For example:

1) When you cut or crush garlic you should let stand at least 3 minutes so enzymes within the garlic can activate.

2) When you cut or crush garlic it should never sit in the air.  Always keep it in  oil or it will take on a strong taste.

3) If you bake garlic it needs more than 90 minutes to bring out the sweetness.

4) If you cook garlic too long you change the flavour.

etc.

So what's the real story?  Is the a consensus here to prepare garlic or meals with garlic?


----------



## GB (May 3, 2008)

Everything except #4 is wrong and even that one is not completely accurate. Cooking garlic, like cooking most things changes the flavor. The longer you cook it (to a degree) the milder it gets.


----------



## JPolito830 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the insight on these statements GB.  I wasnt too sure myself that these were accurate


----------



## jennyema (May 5, 2008)

Untrue and, in the case of #2, possibly _dangerous_.  Storing garlic in oil can lead to _botulism_.


----------



## mcnerd (May 5, 2008)

Agreed, #2 storing in oil is really bad news because it creates a friendly environment for bacteria growth.  Either freeze or store in wine or vinegar.

Actually I don't find any truth in any of the statements.


----------

